# duvija = 5 mil



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

¡Wow! Poquito más de un año por acá, y ya 5 mil...

Total de mensajes públicos5.000Mensajes publicados por día12,91
Felicidades.


----------



## blasita

¡Y que cumplas muchos, muchos más!

Es siempre un placer leer tus comentarios y tenerte por aquí, mi querida Duvija.

Muchas felicidades. Un abrazo.


----------



## swift

Du-du-du vi-vi-vi
du-vi du-vi-du
Du-vi-ja cinco mil

Muchas gracias por tu compañía durante este 'poquito más de un año' y por todo lo que nos has agasajado con tu fino humor.

Gracias también por todo el conocimiento que compartís con nosotros.

Muchas gracias, E.


----------



## Agró

Doo doo doo
De da da da,
is all I want to say to you...

y felicidades, claro.


----------



## Lurrezko

Muchas felicidades

Hace tiempo que no paseas el espectrograma, ¿se habrá fundido, del mismo trajín? Estoy inquieto, seguro que tramas algo.


----------



## ninux

Saludos y felicidades también de mi parte


Lurrezko said:


> Muchas felicidades
> 
> Hace tiempo que no paseas el espectrograma, ¿se habrá fundido, del mismo trajín? Estoy inquieto, seguro que tramas algo.



Yo creo que se está tomando un mate...


----------



## duvija

Bueno, anduve pasando opiniones sobre espectrogramas en el hilo de 'qué personalidad tienen los foreros' (no recuerdo el título). Si no lo leyeron, está bueno. Por supuesto, mi post sobre espectrogramas es el mejor.

No puedo creer que en un año subí 5000 mensajes... ¡qué vaga de mierda! ¿Y se imaginan si tuviera tiempo e imaginación?

En serio, este foro es de novela. Uno de los pocos lugares donde se puede ser ateo y no sentirse el único, mientras escuchamos/leemos sesudas disquisiciones sobre temas tan maravillosos como el subjuntivo... Y con gente cálida y bocasucia como corresponde. Y donde la ironía y el sarcasmo son bienvenidos. No es fácil conseguir esto, no ...

(Digamos, pasé todo un año ¿y no me echaron? Gloria, gloria in excelsis...)

Gracias.


----------



## Peterdg

Duvija,

Otra vez llego tarde

Sin embargo, también de mi parte, muchímas 
¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!
​Un abrazo,

Peter


----------



## duvija

Peterdg said:


> Duvija,
> 
> Otra vez llego tarde
> 
> Sin embargo, también de mi parte, muchímas
> ¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!
> ​
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Peter



¡Gracias, gracias!


----------



## Peterdg

¡¡¡De nada!!!

Acabo de ver que me falta la "si" en "muchísimas"


----------



## swift

Apuesto que hubo lenición. ¿Guardaste el espectograma? Los sonidos no se crean ni se destruyen, sólo se transforman (a menos que les mandés una bomba H, ahí ya ni con espectograma hay nada que hacer...).


----------



## duvija

swift said:


> Apuesto que hubo lenición. ¿Guardaste el espectograma? Los sonidos no se crean ni se destruyen, sólo se transforman (a menos que les mandés una bomba H, ahí ya ni con espectograma hay nada que hacer...).



Bueno, con una H, salen aspirados nomás... Peor era con la A, que se te vocalizaban totalmente.


----------



## Colchonero

Querida agüeli airada, siempre eres un soplo de aire fresco. Muchas, muchísimas felicidades.


----------



## duvija

Colchonero said:


> Querida agüeli airada, siempre eres un soplo de aire fresco. Muchas, muchísimas felicidades.



¡agüeli tu madrini! (eso es lo único que no soy. ¿Uds. creen que tuve hijos que serían capaces de hacerme abuela? Jua! No se animan...)


----------



## Lurrezko

duvija said:


> ¡agüeli tu madrini! (eso es lo único que no soy. ¿Uds. creen que tuve hijos que serían capaces de hacerme abuela? Jua! No se animan...)



Con la de tortas que podrías hacerles los días de lluvia...


----------



## Colchonero

duvija said:


> ¡agüeli tu madrini! (eso es lo único que no soy. ¿Uds. creen que tuve hijos que serían capaces de hacerme abuela? Jua! No se animan...)



Pues acógenos a nosotros, mujer, que somos dos pobres descarriados...


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Pues acógenos a nosotros, mujer, que somos dos pobres descarriados...



Abandonados a nuestra suerte...


----------



## Colchonero

Lurrezko said:


> Abandonados a nuestra suerte...



Joder, parece un tango.


----------



## cbrena

duvija said:


> ... ¿Y se imaginan si tuviera tiempo e imaginación?



¿Más imaginación? Pues no, la verdad, no me lo puedo imaginar. 

Tus posts son sorprendentes, instructivos y desopilantes. Por más que me preparo antes de leerlos, siempre me dejan boquiabierta; se necesita su tiempo para llegar a apreciarlos, pero con los primeros 5.000 he llegado al punto de la adicción.

Imposible encasillarte en ningún estereotipo de forero, dicho sea como el mejor de los halagos.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## duvija

cbrena said:


> ¿Más imaginación? Pues no, la verdad, no me lo puedo imaginar.
> 
> Tus posts son sorprendentes, instructivos y desopilantes. Por más que me preparo antes de leerlos, siempre me dejan boquiabierta; se necesita su tiempo para llegar a apreciarlos, pero con los primeros 5.000 he llegado al punto de la adicción.
> 
> Imposible encasillarte en ningún estereotipo de forero, dicho sea como el mejor de los halagos.
> 
> ¡Felicidades!



Pahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh . Normalmente recibo más puteadas que elogios...


----------



## ninux

Colchonero said:


> Joder, parece un tango.


¿Por qué te fuiste mamita? (Les Luthiers)


----------



## Bloodsun

Mis felicidades, Duvija.  Un placer leerte (sobre todo las anécdotas sobre tu madre)

Ah, y no te preocupes, si no nos echaron todavía, ya no creo que nos echen. 

Gracias por todos tus _posts. _


----------



## duvija

Bloodsun said:


> Mis felicidades, Duvija.  Un placer leerte (sobre todo las anécdotas sobre tu madre)
> 
> Ah, y no te preocupes, si no nos echaron todavía, ya no creo que nos echen.
> 
> Gracias por todos tus _posts. _



Si tienen algún interés en anécdotas de mi madre, las tengo hasta en un blog. Era todo un personaje... Nada como los judíos de izquierda que llegaron de Europa a Latinoamérica... Famosa era mi madre... Cuando se acercaba a alguien, todos salían corriendo. Como ratas. Pero ella era más rápida.


----------



## oa2169

Felicitaciones mil para tí y tu dedicación.

Te regalo este libro en cuyo título apareces como protagonista.

Besos.


----------



## duvija

oa2169 said:


> Felicitaciones mil para tí y tu dedicación.
> 
> Te regalo este libro en cuyo título apareces como protagonista.
> 
> Besos.



Gracias! de ahí salió mi nombre, por supuesto. El autor era un muy mal periodista uruguayo (con algunos amigos lo llegamos a usar de modelo de 'cómo NO se debe escribir') pero de repente se destapó con esas historias y algunas son muy buenas.


----------



## Pinairun

duvija said:


> Pahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh . Normalmente recibo más puteadas que elogios...



¿Entre qué gente te mueves, que te putea? 
Envidia, seguro, que hay mucha por ahí.

No es que no te hemos echado, es que, vamos, ¡ni se te ocurra irte!
 ¿No ves cómo nos tienes a todos? 

¡¡ENCANTADOS DE TENERTE!!


----------



## ninux

Respecto al hecho de que no les echaron tengo mi hipótesis. *Sus jefes son FOREROS de WRF* y se están matando de risa siguiendo vuestras aventuras.
Yo personalmente no lo puedo hacer de postear tan a menudo (gracias a Dios), es difícil postear y manejar un montacargas a la vez.


----------



## duvija

ninux said:


> Respecto al hecho de que no les echaron tengo mi hipótesis. *Sus jefes son FOREROS de WRF* y se están matando de risa siguiendo vuestras aventuras.
> Yo personalmente no lo puedo hacer de postear tan a menudo (gracias a Dios), es difícil postear y manejar un montacargas a la vez.



¡Podés manejar el montacargas con una mano y postear con la otra! Caramba, que hay gente que se complica inútilmente. Y que se ahoga, digamos, en un recipiente, cacerola, copa, y hasta en un vaso de agua... 

Gracias a todos!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Felicidades. Es un placer leerte (aunque a veces no entienda muy bien por donde vas).


----------



## Canela Mad

Un brindis por el placer de leerte. Anda, suelta la dirección de ese blog.
Un besote


----------



## duvija

XiaoRoel said:


> Felicidades. Es un placer leerte (aunque a veces no entienda muy bien por donde vas).



¿Por dónde voy? ¿como persona o como lingüista? ¡si soy de una inmaculada transparencia!


----------



## duvija

Canela Mad said:


> Un brindis por el placer de leerte. Anda, suelta la dirección de ese blog.
> Un besote



Na, les va a resultar demasiado aburrido... Se la pasé a una sola persona.


----------



## RIU

Felicidades Duvi, perdona que no me había enterado, pero ya conoces a este atajo de impresentables.



ninux said:


> Respecto al hecho de que no les echaron tengo mi hipótesis. *Sus jefes son FOREROS de WRF* y se están matando de risa siguiendo vuestras aventuras.
> Yo personalmente no lo puedo hacer de postear tan a menudo (gracias a Dios), es difícil postear y manejar un montacargas a la vez.



Fácil: PASA DEL MONTACARGAS.



duvija said:


> Gracias! de ahí salió mi nombre, por supuesto. El autor era un muy mal periodista uruguayo (con algunos amigos lo llegamos a usar de modelo de 'cómo NO se debe escribir') pero de repente se destapó con esas historias y algunas son muy buenas.



¡Juas! Yo creía que Duvijá era una llave de judo. Lo que son las cosas.



duvija said:


> Na, les va a resultar demasiado aburrido... Se la pasé a una sola persona.



En efecto, ya te vale.


----------



## ninux

RIU said:


> Fácil: PASA DEL MONTACARGAS.


Lo que quería decir es que no tengo la computadora a la mano... Y si voy a pasar *del* montacargas podría pasar *encima de* alguien con el montacargas...
Pero cuando regreso de trabajo enciendo mi laptop y sigo los foros de italiano y español.
¡Muy entrete!


----------



## RIU

No te olvides del café, dicen que ahí hay hilos "especiales".


----------



## Colchonero

RIU said:


> No te olvides del café, dicen que ahí hay hilos "especiales".



Bah, malas lenguas.


----------



## Lurrezko

Colchonero said:


> Bah, malas lenguas.



La gente es muy dada a habladurías.


----------



## RIU

Lo que hace la envidia, sin duda.


----------

